# Lorex help needed



## lensbewitchery (12 mo ago)

Hi from NJ. Trust everybody here progresses nicely. I'm utilizing a Lorex home cctv framework and have a few inquiries concerning setting up movement alarms. Is it safe to say that there is a part here for that?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Have someone else there in NJ looking for the same. They said they called Lorex and they apparently do not know of any techs in the area that can help. See here: Lorex help needed


----------

